# Wifes first deer. Not to bad!



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

My wifes first ever deer. Scores 138 as a 5x5 and dressed 252. Minnesota big woods buck.









[/img]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice deer for her first buck...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice. Could'nt she have shot it in a more scenic place though???  
Great job on the buck, and the nice pic!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Weet looking deer. That would make a very attractive mount if you still have the cape.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

If that was my deer I think I would prefer my picture to be taken in the back of a pick up instead in that place  ....congrats on nice deer.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

jgat said:


> Could'nt she have shot it in a more scenic place though?


No doubt!

Great picture and great deer! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great deer. Man he is LONG. Very big body.

That picture is on of the better pictures I have seen. No tounge, no blood, no truck. Great work.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

The buck actually looks proud to have his picture taken in that matter. Congrats to your wife :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hope you had your walleye gear with for after the gutting!!!
Very cool pic!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wonderful deer, congrats to your wife, you must be very proud!

The picture is probably #1 in my book for deer photos this fall, so far!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments on the photo. This one was taken after we dressed him out. Almost all of our field photo's are done before dressing. I hate bloody pictures. I despise tongue's hanging out, and pictures in pickup boxes are low class. Sorry if that ruffles some feathers, but thats how I feel.

Maybe we should have a post titled "Great Field Photo's 101"?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a great photo and a great deer.

Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There is a thread on how to make a good photo, I don't have time to look it up or what the title was but there is one.

Basics.

No tongue
No blood
No truck
No gun
No house
Natural environment
idk it goes on and on.

You made that deer look natural! That's key!


----------



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

DC, 
Did you wife take that deer with a rifle, or bow? Great photo man...Goodness, I miss the north country. There is no place more beautiful than up north! Great deer!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

budalcorn45 said:


> DC,
> Did you wife take that deer with a rifle, or bow? Great photo man...Goodness, I miss the north country. There is no place more beautiful than up north! Great deer!


Took it with a rifle


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

What type of set up do you guys hunt in a big forest like that? Was she set up in a box blind or tree stand etc. How far can you see (100 yards, 200 yards)? I have never hunted a forest area for deer.

A good friend of mine is from Virginia MN and goes deer hunting up there and says that most of his shots are close enough to use a bow. He has also told me about deer that you can hear coming but never show up or the ones that just show up out of know where.

You probably don't have to put up with to many road hunters in your area.


----------

